# netgear router ,keeps needing reseting



## regan1985 (Feb 14, 2008)

i have a netgear wgt 624 v3 and i find myself reseting it about 5-6 times a day with is a pain as its no where near my room. there is 4 people using it and at most 6 people including xbox and laptops! and if i download using utorrents it will stop working with 30mins and then i reset it and it works fine again for 30 more mins!

i have no idea what it is or have to fix it i have googled it with no joy!

any1 help?


----------



## Oliver (Feb 14, 2008)

regan1985 said:


> i have a netgear wgt 624 v3 and i find myself reseting it about 5-6 times a day with is a pain as its no where near my room. there is 4 people using it and at most 6 people including xbox and laptops! and if i download using utorrents it will stop working with 30mins and then i reset it and it works fine again for 30 more mins!
> 
> i have no idea what it is or have to fix it i have googled it with no joy!
> 
> any1 help?



Check:........proper cooling........ band overload problems.......I've seen things here in france with Orange (ex Wanadoo)  over 2mb/s download speed far from the adsl "knot" (over 1200meters) and creating problems with netgear routers behind liveboxes. (mostly in the countryside).

I'd check that with the ISP...........


----------



## regan1985 (Feb 14, 2008)

cooling shouldnt be a problem, its attached to a cabled (virgin media) modem 2mb!


----------



## Grimskull (Feb 14, 2008)

try a firmware upgrade. Could be a firmware problem.


----------



## regan1985 (Feb 14, 2008)

thanks yeh ive tried the latest firmware! still no good


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 14, 2008)

ddwrt ..


----------



## lemonadesoda (Feb 14, 2008)

Issues:

1./ Conflicting IP address can bring a router down.  Is DCHP on? Make sure ALL CLIENTS take IP from router and dont allocate their own.

2./ Running a torrent can cause problems... basically too many ports open and not closed.  Check the software options, limit open ports, port forward to the machine with the client software, try a different client.

3./ Sometimes a modem can cause stability issues with a router, esp. if the modem is a router itself.  Try another modem. Cheap of ebay. Or while you are at it, get a better router. Try one of the Netgear Pro Safe versions, again off ebay, cheap and very reliable.

4./ A router with AP and torrent is notorious for getting bodded down with too much to do. Consider SEPARATING your router/firewall and your AP, ie. different physical boxes.

>> We run ROCK SOLID, by using a FVL328 as the router... a separate modem... and a separate access point WG302.  We had horrible problems with "all in one" solutions before. The all in one work if you have limited demands, but with multiple users and hundreds/thousands of connections (torrent) AND wireless, you are going to give that little consumer router a very tough time.


----------



## regan1985 (Feb 14, 2008)

thanks i will check all of that and get back to u 2morra


----------



## timta2 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have always had problems with mine overheating since day 1 (I lived in Florida) especially in the summer months. I put a couple of Sharpies underneath to prop it up and that has eliminated a lot of the lock ups. You could always try blowing a fan on it for a while to make sure its not a overheating problem.


----------



## mrhuggles (Feb 14, 2008)

this is a common problem with consumer routers, the only thing you *can* do is to dissable their routeing ability, so basicly, you would set one of your computers as the DMZ, that will cut down its crashings to about... once every 12 days or so on average [make sure to run a good firewall on the DMZ!!! i suggest, kerio-personalfirewall-2.1.5-en-win.exe yes that exact version.]

i run a linksys WRT54G v2.0 and openWRT white russian 0.9 with the latest beta X-WRT yay it never ever crashes and has more features than you would expect on a super expensive cisco router.


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 14, 2008)

A few brands of routers overheat more than others, I had a netgear that always overheated and shut down.   I drilled holes in the top and placed a 90mm fan on it sucking the heat out.  Worked fine for another couple months till I replaced it.


----------



## mrhuggles (Feb 14, 2008)

mmm consumer routers crashing isnt about overheating, its about they run VXWorks and that crashes under *any* kind of actual use, also, the ones that dont run VXWorks run extremely old linux kernels that have bugs that make them crash easily.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Feb 14, 2008)

huggles is correct. There is a lot of legacy buggy kernel knocking around.  Perhaps a list of RELIABALE hardware/firmwares combineations would be helpful. Let me start it off:

I can vouch 100% for our "A list".

A1./ Netgear Pro Safe FVL328
A2./ Netgear AP WG302 Version 1
A3./ Netgear AP WAG102

I can guarantee the following devices will give you problems:

C1./ Netgear WAG302
C2./ FWG114P
C3./ FVS114G

Avoid the C list like the plague.

The A list will give you 100% uptime.


----------



## mrhuggles (Feb 15, 2008)

i just googled a million instances of those 3 A list routers crashing  in my experience, all consumer routers crash, but ive never seen openWRT fail during normal operation, on basicly any router it can run on, hell it even makes the fon work great, thats basicly free


----------



## mrhuggles (Feb 15, 2008)

mmm i wish i could justify buying an avila gateworks router :?


----------



## desertjedi (Feb 15, 2008)

> i run a linksys WRT54G v2.0 and openWRT white russian 0.9 with the latest beta X-WRT yay it never ever crashes and has more features than you would expect on a super expensive cisco router.


Sounds sweet! 



> A few brands of routers overheat more than others, I had a netgear that always overheated and shut down.


That supposedly was the problem with the Netgear WGR614 (IIRC) debacle. I had one - it worked for about 10 minutes. Prior to this I had successfully used a Netgear MR814 router for 9 straight months after which it died (but considering what I paid for it, I thought 9 months was pretty good!). After the WGR614 failure and reading about other people's problems with the same router, I had to give Netgear "a break". 



> I drilled holes in the top and placed a 90mm fan on it sucking the heat out.


 So you're the one who posted those ghetto pics of an 80mm fan mounted directly on top of that Netgear router!! 

I picked up a Linksys WRT54G (the one where you can't use custom firmware). I plugged it in and it's worked perfectly for a year straight.


----------



## InfDamarvel (Feb 15, 2008)

I had to set a static IP address on all the computers on my network at one point. But that was on my linksys wireless-B router. I just brought the version 4 of the router you currently have. Great router and all....can't wait til Comcast stops fucking with my network and torrent downloads.


----------



## mrhuggles (Feb 16, 2008)

dont wait for comcast to stop screwing with your torrents, get a small town ISP they are the best.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Feb 17, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> i just googled a million instances of those 3 A list routers crashing  in my experience, all consumer routers crash, but ive never seen openWRT fail during normal operation, on basicly any router it can run on, hell it even makes the fon work great, thats basicly free


If you google, you will find the complaints are from 2003, ie. on launch. I agree with anyone who says that NETGEAR has a terrible reputation of having TOO MANY products... that they release TOO SOON... and are often buggy at launch.

However, since we run these devices in system-critical business environment... I'm not going to tell you they are reliable if they are not.  Like I said... with the latest firmware, the A list is 100% reliable, but the C list is not.


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok, I have a router aswell (netgear, wireless) and this is what happens _if_ I try to connect to the internet whilst uTorrent is up and running:
1.Nothing happens the first 15 seconds.
2.Everything/everyone gets disconnected.
3.I have to restart/reset router.

Workaround:
Let 1 system only use the uTorrent program and let the other system be on the net.
If same system is doing both, it just won't work. This has nothing to do with IE,Windows or the router. It's the torrent program itself, since earlier releases worked without any problems...


----------



## mrhuggles (Feb 17, 2008)

the test i usualy use to detect buggy software is i just run nmap and portscan the router localy, and if it crashes or starts droping packets, or slows down,then i consider it to be junky

also: my router can have multiple computers running torrents with massive ammounts of users, and yay since QoS it wont slow down my other users 

i know that i say that openWRT is like some kind of super software that is perfect and like turns your router into some kind of real harwdare or something but really, if u saw it in action i think that you would feel like im not exaggerating, it does what it does without fail, its like openWRT is to dd-wrt as dd-wrt is to VXWorks [that might be slightly exaggerated, but only slightly i promise.]


----------

